# Black Friday Ride, 2021



## cyclingday (Nov 26, 2021)

Some fun in the Sun, with a stop for lunch, and then on to view some amazing eye candy.































































Let the good times roll!


----------



## CWCMAN (Nov 26, 2021)

Very nice!
Reminds me of Dennis's collection.


----------



## MEKANIXFIX (Nov 27, 2021)

_HOLA TO THE GROUP*!* 
@cyclingday congrats for those nice & sweet whizzers
also for shared those great photos, of real eye candies, nice collection*!*_


----------



## dave429 (Nov 27, 2021)

Looks like a great time! Nice rides as well!


----------



## wavesurferoahu (Nov 27, 2021)

Howzit---Brah--dis kine stuff "NO KA OI"--mahalo


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Nov 30, 2021)

_*Some Whizzer shots I captured … Ridden not Hidden *_


----------



## schwinnja (Nov 30, 2021)

Thanks Marty and Frank for the pictures!


----------

